# Questions on Sacramento



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

Where do you meet women in this city? And no it's not the same TO ME as where I have lived recently (Charleston, Savannah, Jacksonville, Panama City or Destin). 

I have been propositioned at work and a few parties, but the girls were very large (that I've met so far, in fact NorCal has the most obese female population I've ever seen AND I"M especially including the military women!). They didn't take my rejection well, and now I have some enemies (awesome). I am very fit (see my pics or ask for some) and find fitness very attractive. Go ahead throw stones. The only attractive girls (2) I went out with (from the gym) turned out to be married. Only 1-2 dates, I found out and bailed. 

I went from casually/semi-seriously dating many fit, attractive 24-35 year olds, to dating one 25 year old, to sitting in my house on my days off drinking myself to sleep. I'm not even a big drinker, but coping with this drop-off in sex and intimacy is killing me


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

Before I met women through work, and friends, with the occasional random flirting ask her for her number. That's how I filled my life with sunshine. 

I asked a girl in Sac for her number and she told me that she wanted to go out on a date before she gave me her number? Odd as hell to me. Was willing to Voxer message


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Take fitness classes that are primarily women like Zumba or yoga, juice bars that are healthy (i.e. not sugary smoothie places - the ones that add wheat grass shots, etc.), sporting goods stores or fitness apparel stores like New Balance, GNC, whole foods stores... join meet up groups that do things active like cycling/running, hiking (gotta be a lot of that at the base of the mountains)...

The only way to be fit is to be active so it seems your best shot of finding someone fit is to look around you while trying different activities that only the fittest people do. Get a part time job at a store that caters to fitness in some aspect and flirt with any customers you like.

Participate in active fund raisers - Walk-a-thons, Run for ____, Heart Association stuff... sign up for triathlons, fun mudders and the like.

Preferring fit people is certainly your prerogative - no bashing here. I'd never approach someone like you because I would assume you're looking for someone with a similarly active life. But if your screen name is a sign of your birth year, I'd stay away from the 25y/o crowd and focus on the 35 and up group. You're likely to have more in common in addition to fitness.


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Take fitness classes that are primarily women like Zumba or yoga, juice bars that are healthy (i.e. not sugary smoothie places - the ones that add wheat grass shots, etc.), sporting goods stores or fitness apparel stores like New Balance, GNC, whole foods stores... join meet up groups that do things active like cycling/running, hiking (gotta be a lot of that at the base of the mountains)...
> 
> The only way to be fit is to be active so it seems your best shot of finding someone fit is to look around you while trying different activities that only the fittest people do. Get a part time job at a store that caters to fitness in some aspect and flirt with any customers you like.
> 
> ...


Awesome suggestions! Thank you! It seems simple but I really wasn't thinking of those things.

My screen name IS NOT indicative of my birth year. 

I have dated (they chose me) mostly women in the 24-30 range, but my range is more like 25-40.

And I appreciate the no bashing. Thank you. I certainly am unable to choose what I find physically attractive (I liken that to gay women not finding men attractive). If I could choose to find what my surroundings offer as attractive; I would be in heaven wherever I went. 

Unfortunately I am unlike all of my friends who will just have sex with any woman ages 18-80, 80-400lbs and be happy as a pig in sh**. My equipment just doesn't work that way.


----------

